

Check Out – GoWemy – Ultimate Style Rating Social App - gowemy

Hi guys,<p>We would love your feedback on this one. We are in pre-launch phase trying to get enough subscribers for beta release.<p>When we get around 10.000 we will release the beta.<p>Please take a look at our promo video and subscribe if you like it.<p>Any feedback is welcome here ! :)<p>ABOUT www.gowemy.com
-----
Ultimate Style Rating Social App<p>Can&#x27;t decide what to wear, what to buy or simply how something looks on you?<p>GoWemy is a fun way to share your style ideas with fashion lovers from all around the world!<p>In a matter of seconds you can get an objective vote on what looks good on you - and what doesn&#x27;t! Snap a photo or a selfie with your mobile phone and get an instant impartial vote on your clothes, makeup, accessories, hairstyles... !<p>Stop spending hours in front of a mirror before going out. Post on GoWemy and decide what makes YOU look good quicker than ever before!
======
gowemy
Also for all who subscribe for betta all features (new or old) will be free
forever :)

Thank you for your feedback in advanced

